# bind: Address already in use

## memborg

Hi

This is the error I get when I execute this command:

```

ssh -D 1080 -f -N borg.cs.aau.dk

```

And I have no other ssh daemon running or anything.

This is my ps aux:

```

USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.0  0.2   1592   520 ?        S    12:46   0:02 init [3]

root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        SN   12:46   0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:46   0:00 [events/0]

root         4  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:46   0:00 [khelper]

root         9  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:46   0:00 [kthread]

root        21  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:46   0:00 [vesafb]

root        23  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:46   0:00 [kacpid]

root       118  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:46   0:00 [kblockd/0]

root       132  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    12:46   0:00 [khubd]

root       245  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    12:46   0:00 [pdflush]

root       246  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    12:46   0:00 [pdflush]

root       248  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:46   0:00 [aio/0]

root       247  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    12:46   0:00 [kswapd0]

root       256  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    12:46   0:00 [cifsoplockd]

root       863  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    12:46   0:00 [kseriod]

root       933  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    12:46   0:00 [kIrDAd]

root       951  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    12:47   0:00 [khpsbpkt]

root       961  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    12:47   0:00 [knodemgrd_0]

root       967  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    12:47   0:00 [pccardd]

root       969  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    12:47   0:00 [pccardd]

root       995  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:47   0:00 [kcryptd/0]

root      1050  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:47   0:00 [reiserfs/0]

root      6508  0.0  0.1   1580   456 ?        S<s  12:47   0:00 udevd

root      8074  0.0  0.2   1912   624 ?        Ss   12:47   0:00 metalog [MASTER]

root      8075  0.0  0.2   1656   544 ?        S    12:47   0:00 metalog [KERNEL]

root      8126  0.0  0.2   1588   580 ?        Ss   12:47   0:00 /usr/sbin/acpid -c /etc/acpi/events

root      8177  5.6  0.2   1620   620 ?        Ss   12:47   5:21 /usr/sbin/cpufreqd

101       8333  0.0  0.6   3556  1596 ?        Ss   12:47   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon-1 --system

root      8525  0.0  0.2   1608   720 ?        Ss   12:47   0:00 /sbin/cardmgr -s /var/run/stab -f

root      8823  0.0  0.1   1604   496 ?        Ss   12:47   0:00 /sbin/dhcpcd -h memborg -N eth0

distcc    8895  0.0  0.2   2188   748 ?        SNs  12:47   0:00 /usr/bin/distccd --pid-file /var/run/distccd/ddistcc    8896  0.0  0.2   2188   748 ?        SN   12:47   0:00 /usr/bin/distccd --pid-file /var/run/distccd/droot      8998  0.0  0.2   1812   548 ?        Ss   12:47   0:00 /usr/sbin/gpm -m /dev/input/mice -t imps2 -l "distcc    9098  0.0  0.2   2188   748 ?        SN   12:47   0:00 /usr/bin/distccd --pid-file /var/run/distccd/droot      9197  0.0  1.0   4016  2544 ?        Ss   12:47   0:02 /usr/sbin/hald

distcc    9222  0.0  0.2   2188   748 ?        SN   12:47   0:00 /usr/bin/distccd --pid-file /var/run/distccd/droot      9250  0.0  0.2   1800   756 ?        S    12:47   0:00 /usr/sbin/hddtemp -d /dev/hda

root      9388  0.0  0.1   1572   316 ?        Ss   12:47   0:02 /usr/bin/i8kbuttons -u /usr/bin/amixer -q set

root      9391  0.1  0.6  11156  1716 ?        Ssl  12:47   0:07 tclsh /usr/bin/i8kmon -- -d

root      9452  0.0  0.7   4520  2004 ?        Ss   12:47   0:00 /usr/bin/ivman

ntp       9603  0.0  1.5   3948  3944 ?        SLs  12:47   0:00 /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/run/ntpd.pid -u ntp:ntpmemborg   9844  0.0  1.3   4860  3356 tty1     Ss   12:47   0:01 -bash

root      9845  0.0  0.2   1636   612 tty2     Ss+  12:47   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

root      9846  0.0  0.2   1636   612 tty3     Ss+  12:47   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

root      9847  0.0  0.2   1636   612 tty4     Ss+  12:47   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

root      9848  0.0  0.2   1636   612 tty5     Ss+  12:47   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

root      9849  0.0  0.2   1636   612 tty6     Ss+  12:47   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

memborg  10000  0.0  0.2   2428   680 tty1     S+   12:48   0:00 xinit /home/memborg/.config/xfce4//xinitrc

root     10001  1.9  8.0  21920 20268 ?        S    12:48   1:48 X :0

memborg  10021  0.0  5.3  19944 13448 tty1     S    12:48   0:02 /usr/bin/xfce4-session

memborg  10026  0.0  0.4   2920  1152 tty1     S    12:48   0:00 sh /home/memborg/.config/xfce4//xinitrc

memborg  10028  0.0  0.8   3952  2120 tty1     S    12:48   0:00 xscreensaver -no-splash

memborg  10031  0.0  2.8  15652  7320 ?        Ss   12:48   0:00 xfce-mcs-manager

memborg  10034  0.0  2.8  13488  7200 tty1     S    12:48   0:01 xfwm4 --sm-client-id 117f000001000110147752800memborg  10036  0.0  2.8  13292  7168 tty1     S    12:48   0:03 xftaskbar4 --sm-client-id 117f0000010001101477memborg  10038  0.0  3.6  15524  9236 tty1     S    12:48   0:02 xfdesktop --sm-client-id 117f00000100011014775memborg  10040  2.2  4.4  17512 11260 tty1     S    12:48   2:06 xfce4-panel --sm-client-id 117f000001000110200memborg  10042  0.1  4.9  50968 12516 tty1     Sl   12:48   0:07 /usr/bin/liferea-bin --session 117f00000100011memborg  10060  0.0  0.9   4312  2408 tty1     S    12:48   0:00 /usr/libexec/gconfd-2 11

memborg  10067  0.1  5.7  23380 14472 tty1     S    12:49   0:08 gaim

memborg  10085  0.0  0.5   3056  1340 tty1     S    12:50   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher http:/memborg  10096  2.3 16.4 102252 41616 tty1     Sl   12:50   2:11 /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/firefox-bin http://arsmemborg  10116  0.5  7.3  25432 18704 tty1     R    12:56   0:30 Terminal

memborg  10117  0.0  0.2   2348   700 tty1     S    12:56   0:00 gnome-pty-helper

memborg  10118  0.0  1.3   4864  3356 pts/0    Ss   12:56   0:01 bash

memborg  10219  0.7 25.3 121388 64188 tty1     S    13:09   0:31 /opt/Acrobat7/Reader/intellinux/bin/acroread -memborg  10277  0.0  1.3   4864  3352 pts/1    Ss+  13:28   0:00 bash

memborg  10807  0.0  0.7   3592  1912 ?        Ss   14:13   0:00 ssh -D 1080 -f -N borg.cs.aau.dk

memborg  10839  0.0  5.7  23252 14480 tty1     S    14:22   0:00 gaim

memborg  10840  0.0  0.3   2880   972 pts/0    R+   14:22   0:00 ps aux

```

Help please

----------

## GordSki

Something else is already listening on port 1080. The output of 'netstat -l --program' should tell you what it is (note you need to be root for '--program' to work). If you can't shift what's already on that port, use a different one.

G.

----------

## memborg

The only one using port 1080 is ssh as far I can see

```

Active Internet connections (only servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name

tcp        0      0 *:x11                   *:*                     LISTEN      10001/X

tcp        0      0 *:x11                   *:*                     LISTEN      10001/X

tcp        0      0 *:distcc                *:*                     LISTEN      8895/distccd

tcp        0      0 *:7634                  *:*                     LISTEN      9250/hddtemp

tcp        0      0 *:socks                 *:*                     LISTEN      10807/ssh

udp        0      0 *:bootpc                *:*                                 8823/dhcpcd

udp        0      0 192.168.195.255:ntp     *:*                                 9603/ntpd

udp        0      0 memborg:ntp             *:*                                 9603/ntpd

udp        0      0 h34.s.cs.auc.dk:ntp     *:*                                 9603/ntpd

udp        0      0 *:ntp                   *:*                                 9603/ntpd

udp        0      0 *:ntp                   *:*                                 9603/ntpd

Active UNIX domain sockets (only servers)

Proto RefCnt Flags       Type       State         I-Node PID/Program name    Path

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     13413  10060/gconfd-2      /tmp/orbit-memborg/linc-274c-0-7e2ebe39d968c

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     13419  10042/liferea-bin   /tmp/orbit-memborg/linc-273a-0-612d207d26444

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     10303  8126/acpid          /var/run/acpid.socket

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     10578  8333/dbus-daemon-1  /var/lib/dbus/system_bus_socket

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     13734  10096/firefox-bin   /tmp/orbit-memborg/linc-2770-0-18c2dd3b960a1

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     13297  10021/xfce4-session /tmp/.ICE-unix/10021

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     11378  8998/gpm            /dev/gpmctl

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     14329  10219/acroread      /tmp/file264NBb

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     13188  10001/X             /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

```

----------

## adaptr

1. If you must post long commandlines, at least make sure they are not broken up.

2. post the output of

```
netstat -ltpn
```

for much more relevant (and succinct) info.

----------

## GordSki

Could you be running the command twice?

It does look like ssh is on the right port......

G.

----------

## GordSki

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> 1. If you must post long commandlines, at least make sure they are not broken up.
> 
> 

 

I'll remember that in the future. 

'--program' is out of habit, '-p' means something different on FreeBSD and Darwin.

G.

----------

## memborg

Yeah I have thought of that... but i cannot figure out where... when I login I  from the console... 

Then the only thing there is loaded is the bashrc as far as I know... and there is no ssh execution in that file...

Any other places this could happen?

----------

## GordSki

What is the exact error message your getting?

Is it something like this:

```

bind: Address already in use

channel_setup_fwd_listener: cannot listen to port: 1080

Could not request local forwarding.

```

----------

## memborg

That is correct

----------

## memborg

but when I execute the command the first time I only get:

bind: Address already in use

----------

## GordSki

That's quite strange....

When I run the same command here, I get no output the first time (as you'd expect with the '-f' flag). Then I get the above error the second time I run it.....

So it looks like your command works the first time despite the 'bind: Address already in use'. Try connecting something through the socks connection and see what happens.

EDIT: Adding '-v' to commandline should give you a bit more information.

G.Last edited by GordSki on Wed Apr 27, 2005 1:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## memborg

I normally run gaim through this socks connection and it connects dispite the bind error...

It's looks like and warning to me instead of an error...

----------

## GordSki

If you run the command with the '-v' option, the couple of lines before the error message should tell you what it's trying to do.

G.

----------

## memborg

this is where it assigns the port number;

```

debug1: Local connections to :1080 forwarded to remote address socks:0

debug1: Local forwarding listening on :: port 1080.

debug1: channel 0: new [port listener]

debug1: Local forwarding listening on 0.0.0.0 port 1080.

bind: Address already in use

debug1: Entering interactive session.

```

----------

## GordSki

Even stranger....

The debug messages suggest that it is working yet you still get the message.  :Shocked: 

If it isn't stopping it working, I would just ignore it.

G.

----------

## memborg

OK...

I agree with you it is strange...

Yeah .. why bother when it is working...  :Smile: 

----------

